# competition shooting



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

i wanna get into the competition shooting and i was wondering if any of you guys can help me anything helps! thanks,
cody


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

FITA, NFAA, 3-D or what


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

yes knowing what kind of shooting you want to do would be a help...spots,3-d,indoor,outdoor?? but my advise would be to find one of your state organizations websites and they would probabaly tell you when and where shoots are around you.


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

*3-d*

just 3-D


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

Once u start competition 3d u won't wanna stop!! its definitely fun and addicting. judging ydg and your form are 2 of the most important things you'll have to practice. let us know of any specific Q's u have and we'll be glad 2 answer!!


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

My advice would be 2 practice judging yardage. It is one of the most important things in 3-D.I read on the internet somewhere that judging yardage is like 60 or 80% of your 3-D score.But I think that was someones opinion.
:wink:


----------



## KendalElyse (Jul 7, 2005)

thats great that your starting archery its a bunch of fun and theres many different kinds of shoot 3d field target etc and there all a bunch of fun id try them all and see wat you like the best...or you can do them all its up to you ...but i hope you have fun and good luck with everything


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

well if you plan on shooting unknown yardage practice judgining yardage.....it sure dose help alot and form....but other then that......make sure you just have fun....


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

actually i am actually one of the top dogs in idaho for the youth in 3-d and i would say 85 % is yardage and the other is your form on how you shoot the bow. but go to archery shop they will tell you how to get started in the 3-ds


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

do you like the word actually lol im just kidding


----------

